# I ordered an underwater LED light. Will it work?



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

You can't post an eby link, but you can post the description exactly as it is written, then perhaps we can find it.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If your plants grow thick at the water surface you need to do some heavy pruning. You can't substitute underwater lights for good pruning. Most of the plants we use have no limit on how big and bushy they will grow, so eventually you have to prune or the plants all die for lack of nutrients, light, and good water.


----------



## taiwwa (May 6, 2012)

argh.

okay, descrip:

submersible led light. 18 led lights in this strip. White. Can come in red and blue also. Ships from hong kong. costs about 11 bucks.


----------



## taiwwa (May 6, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> If your plants grow thick at the water surface you need to do some heavy pruning. You can't substitute underwater lights for good pruning. Most of the plants we use have no limit on how big and bushy they will grow, so eventually you have to prune or the plants all die for lack of nutrients, light, and good water.


I actually hear that mosses and java fern don't do so hot in direct light.


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

Flame moss will bend a sharp 90 degree to get direct light.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

My needleleaf Java Ferns grew extremely well in direct light in several aquarium setups.

If plants are able to grow to the surface and spread out blocking the light, they are their own worst enemy. They shade their lower parts, causing the leaves to die on those portions, and eventually the stem to rot off. Pruning is good for all stem plants.

An $11 LED light is unlikely to be of much benefit to the plants anyway.


----------



## taiwwa (May 6, 2012)

update:

It arrived. It works well underwater

From my eyeball, it gives off about half the brightness of a 10 watt CFL. 

but it works underwater. Pretty neat.


----------

